# sportsmans 10 hp bass circuits banquet



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well the banquet went off well lots of prizes and food. sponcers that was there was pridevalley homes cripple creek bait & tackle garys tube shop bobs marine and s&s game calls. food consited of ham roast beef potato salad mac salad baked beans rigatoni chees cake brownies and it was all you could eat lol we had a surprise award this year and it went to jack legget we named him the 10hp sportsman of the year and he was presented a plaque donated by pride valley homes. i made that a surprise because i didnt want a angler to work for it i wanted to make sure it went to a true sportsman and jack legget fit that bill very nicely!!! next surprise that went off was i passed out a raffle ticket to each of the ladies that was there then drew 1 ticket mrs winager won that and recieved a $20 bill donated by the circuit. then i passed out a raffle ticket to each sponcer . gary davis won that one and he recieaved a $20 bill donated by the circuit. then we had 2 young men under 16 there they was givin 2 packs each of buggy bugs donated by cripple creek bait & tackle and pride vally homes. then we did a 50 50 raffle and the club donated its 50 percent to dianne that did a fantastic job of getting all the food ready for us. 1st place points jacket was donated by pridevalley homes and had several of the sponcers on them this year. they went to rick duill & dan miles 2nd place jackets went to mike slates & rich didonato 3 place jackets went to ivan weaver and johnathon miller and they was made posible by keeping you in stitches embroidery. points leaders also got a set of plaque from pridevalley home and a 100 pack of tubes from garys tube shop. cripple creek bait & tackle brought a hat and a very nice flipping stick for us on top of the other nice things they did for us durring the year. rick duill won the flipping stick bobs marine brought a case of 2 cycle oil and donated a trolling motor battery s&s games calls donated a bunch of deer and turkey calls. when i had the top 3 points teams up front ( the podium 3 ) i annouced that altho i had the top 3 teams up front that the most important team to the circuit was the team of the anglers and sponcers because with out that team we wouldnt have what we have. a very speacial thankx to the 70 teams that fished with us this year and the 21 sponcers that we had. at this point it looks like we may have 5 new sponcers next year and several new teams. buckeye anglers .com had our piedmont tourny televised 7 differant times this year on cable tv. vic vatalaro and rory frankx gave us some tv coverage back in march on vics hunting and fishing show. thankx guys!!!!! these anglers and sponcers do a great job!! thank you to all that are invloved.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Mike,
Sorry Janie and I weren't there. We had a family thing come up and just couldn't make it. I hope the guys liked the jackets.
Tim


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

yep they liked the jackets thank you


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Whats this second place points champ thingie..what is this thing fixed!!!!  

Mike you do a marvel of a job- nothing but super positive energy from a now, HUGE group of anglers due to your efforts. 

Hats off to you for your hard work- great vibes- coming early and staying late for the anglers... and knocking out a top spot for the year for the kicker of it. 

Says much about your character as an anlger and director, Rich as well! Keep him nettn'!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

When's the DOBASS Banquet?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Every tournament Parma!!! lol

Here goes the hotdog/food thing again...  

Nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

yep i gotta agree every dobass tourny is a banquet !! and speaking of hot dogs lol it looks like the 4h kidds are going to serve hot dogs at some of our 10hp tournies next year. that should be a win win win situation lol they get to make some money the anglers get to fill thier bellies and the director doesnt have to do the work lol


----------

